# I met the Funniest Rotweiller at the dog park



## Toomuchstuff (May 26, 2018)

We've been going there every day . It's just a little slice of heaven watching all the dogs play ,getting a million dog smooches and sitting on the benches talking with people . It's mostly seniors,too ,so I fit right in  

Anyway , a lady and her Rottie come, and her dog and my dog  team up and chase squirrels . Hunter starts jumping at the tree and barking , and the rottie is right there with him. Such an odd couple ! LOL   One day ,we got there first  and Hunter was off in the woods squirrel hunting. Ebony,the rottie just stood by us  and as soon as Hunter started  barking  -- she flew out into the woods to be with him and I could hear both of them barking  at the squirrels !  Another time , Hunter was far away but came out of the woods and stood there. I pointed and  said "Look Ebony,there's Hunter"
.......and once again ......... she flew toward him and they took off into the woods to double team the squirrels !  It's hilarious to see an 80 pound dog and my little 35 pound Hunter having such a good time together !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff,that must have been a sight. We always had a big and little dog. So much fun to watch them play together.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2018)

Aww, so cool to watch dogs play/hunt together. Shows the true "pack" mentality. Dogs are so very social.


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2018)

I fell in love this afternoon with a sweetheart named Samson.  He's a portly elderly bulldog with a face only a mother could love, a tongue that looks about a foot long and an eye for the ladies.  Mr. Personality can't hold his "licker", though, and I was covered with slobber from the knee down.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 26, 2018)

I've know plenty of dogs that "fell out of the ugly tree" .... and they were the sweetest dogs ever !


----------

